# Coming up on 25 years



## IamMatt (Jun 23, 2004)

On November 24, I will have been driving my '93 Altima for 25 years. I feel like I should have a party or something!

Bought it new in 1992 and it has been my daily driver since.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats. You have obviously done a great job maintaining it. What mileage have you reached? Any major repairs needed along the way?


----------



## IamMatt (Jun 23, 2004)

I have 184,000 miles, low for 25 years of California driving. The only major problem I have had is that I got a lemon transmission (5-spd). I think someone dropped it at the factory or something. It had a catastrophic failure at 60,000 miles (main shaft bearing) so it was repaired/rebuilt under warranty after a long battle with Nissan. It failed again at 90,000 and 120,000 miles, requiring me to spend $1k on repairs each time.

It started to fail again at 150,000 miles but by then I was convinced there was something intrinsically wrong that would cause it to only last 30,000 miles so I swapped it with a junkyard transmission, which so far has been working.

The only other thing that come to mind is that I had to replace the distributor twice (oil seal), and just the usual stuff like wheel bearings, a new CV axle, nothing huge. I had to replace the catalytic converter a couple of years ago but the muffler is original, as are most of the suspension parts (really need to replace those). Never had the head off.

The paint looks like a redhead who fell asleep in the sun, not sure if I will repaint or not.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Obviously, cars last longer in California, but you are proof positive that maintaining one sure stretches the value proposition. 
Yours is about to be a classic car!


----------

